# RNS-315 Radio code



## FranzMoor (Oct 18, 2014)

So I retrofitted a MIB-2, into my 2015 Tiguan. Thought I’d sell off the RNS-315 that came from the factory, only to find out that the radio code card wasn’t in the owners manual. Just in time to miss out on free radio code retrieval from VW dealers.
As of December 16, 2018 dealers are no longer enabled to look up the codes locally. Now, the car must be connected though the OBD2 port to ODIS (VW's Offboard Diagnosis Information System) where the dealership's equipment "calls home" and registers the request. This is similar to the process used to code new keys. And charge accordingly. 
Anyway, I found a company in Germany (radiocode.de) that will provide radio codes for $39.90 euros ($46.97). Not free, but substantially cheaper than the dealer. Added bonus, it took 5 minutes. Provided radio model and serial number, and received the code via email in 5 minutes! Just wanted to pass this along!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Panda (Jan 7, 2019)

I bought this during the weekend and worked with no issues on my RNS-315.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Unlock-VW-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

You just need to provide the serial number.

Y paid less than $7, vs the $71 dealership wanted to charge.


----------

